# good kayaks??????



## fishin magishin (Nov 21, 2011)

ive decided to get into fishing from a kayak but first i need one. i was wondering if anyone had info on a quality kayak for saltwater .the farthest ill be going out is about a mile offshore on a calm day . also any tips or good fishing spots would be greatly appriciated


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Here goes a bag of worms! Lol! First I would figure out what your budget is. Then decide if you want to peddle or paddle. You can get good kayaks from $600-$2500 just depends on what you want go test some out then make a decision because what I like or someone else you might hate. Me I like the Hobie I have 2 outbacks and a revolution. But there are a lot of quality yaks out there.
Chad


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Hobie X2


----------



## Jolly Mon (Jun 9, 2011)

You'll get lots of suggestions here. I recommend doing some research on this site:
http://www.paddling.net/Reviews/Kayaks.html
Lots of good info there with a ton of reviews. Figure out what your budget is, narrow it down to a few based on your criteria, go to the local shops and try out all the ones you are even remotely interested in.
For our weather here I recommend a Sit-on-Top. 
I choose to paddle and got a Wilderness Systems Tarpon 140 and love it and fishing from it.
Good luck!


----------



## bmorgan (Dec 5, 2011)

I have a 12' native manta ray for sale. Comes with paddle, anchor, life vest, and net. Take a look... http://pensacola.craigslist.org/boa/2735399520.html


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

How much are you looking to spend? I started with a cheapy one to see if I would like it and have upgraded twice since then. If your not sure borrow one or come with me sometime and try it it. If you know u like it I recommend getting the best one you can afford. If you let us know your price range it will be easier to recommend one.


----------



## hdvw1 (Dec 29, 2010)

I have been through 3 yaks the last few years and i have a Malibu stealth 14 now and for me it's prefect by far my favorite.can stand and fish easy.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

hobie


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

hobie


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

did i already say hobie!......:thumbup:


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

LOL Brandon if you ever have some free time and you don't mind Id like to test drive a pro angler ..


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

oxbeast1210 said:


> LOL Brandon if you ever have some free time and you don't mind Id like to test drive a pro angler ..


sure anytime


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks

sorry for hijacking thread


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

Oxbeast1210, i bet you couldnt sleep last night after the hobie videos... LOL


----------



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

i have a tarpon 120 and academy has a perceptions with the same mold for $499.99. i know some people with the perceptions and the love it. definately look at them in person before buying one.

good luck, 
Mike Foley


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

No need to look anymore spend the money on a outback and you'll never feel had about it!

Chase


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

LOL yeah I have issues


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

I have an Outback and a 12' Perception Pescador. Of course the Outback is my favorite, since I can pedal and steer while I fish, but I was surprised to find out that I really like the Pescador as well. It's light and fast and easier to transport than the Hobie. If you have a truck or trailer and easy access to water, the Outback is awesome. If you need something light and simple you can toss on top of a car, I'd go with the Pescador or Tarpon or similar type.


----------



## fishin magishin (Nov 21, 2011)

oxbeast1210 said:


> How much are you looking to spend? I started with a cheapy one to see if I would like it and have upgraded twice since then. If your not sure borrow one or come with me sometime and try it it. If you know u like it I recommend getting the best one you can afford. If you let us know your price range it will be easier to recommend one.



I am willing to pay anything under 2000. But the cheaper the better I'm gunna definately want a sit on top But I would like it to be able to handle ok size waves. While staying relatively dry with plenty of space for at least 4 rods and a cooler or ariator


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

OK so u can get just about any kayak with that price range. Would u rather peddle or paddle?


----------



## fishin magishin (Nov 21, 2011)

oxbeast1210 said:


> How much are you looking to spend? I started with a cheapy one to see if I would like it and have upgraded twice since then. If your not sure borrow one or come with me sometime and try it it. If you know u like it I recommend getting the best one you can afford. If you let us know your price range it will be easier to recommend one.


i will spend up to about 1,999 if i need to im looking for one that i can go through some pretty big waves or swells while allowing my gear to stay relatively dry i know i want a sit on top and i also am needing one that can hold at least 4 rods , my takle box, a cooler and an arriator.


----------



## fishin magishin (Nov 21, 2011)

fishin magishin said:


> I am willing to pay anything under 2000. But the cheaper the better I'm gunna definately want a sit on top But I would like it to be able to handle ok size waves. While staying relatively dry with plenty of space for at least 4 rods and a cooler or ariator


 

lol, i posted this twice


----------



## fishin magishin (Nov 21, 2011)

oxbeast1210 said:


> OK so u can get just about any kayak with that price range. Would u rather peddle or paddle?


im thinkin paddle


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

fishin magishin said:


> im thinkin paddle


ur thinking wrong, lol hands free fishing!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

If your thinking paddle. The ocean kayak Trident is a good one. You can usually get it for under 1000
If you have never fished out of a peddle kayak then I recommend you try one out before you make your final decision . You may not like it better but don't count it out till you try it. My wife and I both have outbacks so if you want to fish out of one let me know and we can set up a trip so u can try it out for a couple hours ..
let me know


----------



## Jolly Mon (Jun 9, 2011)

Like I said earlier try all you have the slightest idea that you might buy, and then some. There are a lot of Hobie fan boys on here and they are good kayaks but they also have some short-comings. They are very heavy, very expensive (more than twice the price of my Tarpon!) 
One night I met a Hobie owner fishing and we were drifting and talking coming back in. Every 30 seconds or so I would make one swipe of the paddle and I noticed that he was constantly peddling. Seems they don't drift very well. They also claim hands free fishing, well they are until they have to back-up then they paddle just like the rest of us.
Don't take all the Hobie hype as gospel, try them all.


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

fishin magishin said:


> im thinkin paddle


One of the best laid out paddle kayaks going is the Jackson Cuda. It would be new to this area, since there is no local retailer. It has a lot of features I would like to have and I have a paddle kayak that has good features. Outcast tackle has Malibu kayaks, worth looking at, but I think the Jackson Cuda is one seriously advanced design paddle kayak worth looking at.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Where I live in Texas, for the bays and marshes, Wilderness and Ocean Kayak are what most people paddle and fish from. 

However, there is a hardcore group that fishes offshore and they venture anywhere between 2-7 miles out from the beach. They all have the same SOT kayak, a Hobie Adventure Island. It has the pedal drive and a sail. If the pedal drive should fail for some reason, one can always use the sail to get back to the beach. 

The AI weighs a ton and it's not really meant to be "paddled" due to it's outriggers. 

http://www.hobiecat.com/kayaks/mirage/adventure-island/

When fishing offshore, these guys target kingfish, cobia (ling), spanish mackerel, bluefish and sharks. When anchored next to oil platforms, spadefish and if they're lucky, red snapper.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

The hobie outback only weighs 60/70 pounds around the same as a tarpon 120, the price is more but its cause of the mirage drive, with the drive u are able use ur legs which are stronger than ur arms, so u can go longer, plus u can stay postioned in the wind or current while casting which increases ur chance of catching fish because thats more ur line is in the water. Also hobie has a great warranty. And they are very stable. But i also like the new design of the jackson cuda yak. Just test a couple out and see what u like


----------



## hdvw1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Malibu kayak built in bait well super stable. Fishing machine, check em out. Outcast is a dealer you can get the 14 for 1299.if you want to paddle one around hit me up one day.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Jolly Mon said:


> There are a lot of Hobie fan boys on here


The reason for that is because once you have fished out of a Hobie, nothing else compares.:yes:


----------



## penskayak1 (Jun 21, 2009)

If you can try one out before you buy, thats the only way to go.


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

Im going to agree, dont go by what anyone on here says you should buy, test them all out until you find the one that fits you.


----------



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

PAWGhunter said:


> The reason for that is because once you have fished out of a Hobie, nothing else compares.:yes:


X2
They are very sea worthy kayaks as well, tested that out on my PA. I fish with a guy from work and he is going to be selling his Tarpon 140 for one in the near future. He is tired of watching me drink beer and troll between fishing spots.:yes:


----------



## bimini (Apr 14, 2011)

*Kayak Decision Time*

Gather your cold water clothing, including vest if available, and head over to Pensacola Kayak & Sail AND Key Sailing and try every kayak they sell. Both locations will take care of you, then you get to decide. P.S. Take your credit card.


----------



## fishin magishin (Nov 21, 2011)

ive decided 2 go with either a hobie or malibu any suggestions


----------



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

fishin magishin said:


> ive decided 2 go with either a hobie or malibu any suggestions


less time with a paddle more time with a rod:thumbup:


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

With hobie I'm torn between outback and pro angler both have thier pros and cons. How do you plan on transporting? I can't comment on the Malibu but looks good.


----------



## fishin magishin (Nov 21, 2011)

oxbeast1210 said:


> With hobie I'm torn between outback and pro angler both have thier pros and cons. How do you plan on transporting? I can't comment on the Malibu but looks good.


 

im goin with hobie but im also torn .transportation ill put it in the back of the truck. im leaning on the pro angler do u now the price though or if ill have to order one


----------

